# Large Diameter Clam Shell Knurler



## shelly142 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just completed a large diameter clam shell type knurler for my quick-change tool post.   
 The type that is pushed against the part being knurled I believe applies excessive load on the lathe spindle bearings.
 I fabricated this item to knurl the bodies of two tailstock die holders.  I have a smaller version I made some time ago but it was not large enough to encompass the part being knurled.

 The second and larger version is very similar to the first one except the arms are machined from 4130 steel for added strength and a hex nut was utilized instead of the knurled wheel used on the smaller version.


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice job. I don't care for that style knurling tool, but the craftsmanship is excellent


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 31, 2019)

I am so gonna swipe that idea  !!
Good clean work !
Thanks for the post.................................................


----------



## shelly142 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the comments.  Hope to contribute additional items in the future.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 31, 2019)

shelly142 said:


> Just completed a large diameter clam shell type knurler for my quick-change tool post.
> The type that is pushed against the part being knurled I believe applies excessive load on the lathe spindle bearings.
> I fabricated this item to knurl the bodies of two tailstock die holders.  I have a smaller version I made some time ago but it was not large enough to encompass the part being knurled.
> 
> The second and larger version is very similar to the first one except the arms are machined from 4130 steel for added strength and a hex nut was utilized instead of the knurled wheel used on the smaller version.


Did you make two? One to keep, one to pass on?


----------



## bretthl (Feb 4, 2019)

How small will the large knurler close?  It appears as though the rod impinges on the lower arm.


----------



## westerner (Feb 4, 2019)

Very Nice! I like the compression spring to hold the jaws open. I would have fought it for a long time before THAT light bulb lit!


----------



## shelly142 (Feb 5, 2019)

middle.road,
Only made one tool but drawings (sketch) is available if you wish to give it a go.

bretthl,
The knurler as constructed will close to knurl a 1" dia. shaft.  The smaller version should handle anything smaller than that.
I believe the compressed spring is more limiting than the rod affecting the movement of the arms of the knurler.


----------



## bretthl (Feb 25, 2019)

shelly142 said:


> middle.road,
> Only made one tool but drawings (sketch) is available if you wish to give it a go.
> 
> bretthl,
> ...



I have never used this type of knurling tool.  Do you traverse (use the feed) or do you clamp down, knurl and then move the tool to the next section and repeat?


----------



## brino (Feb 25, 2019)

Nicely done!
That has been on my build list for a long time.

Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------



## shelly142 (Feb 25, 2019)

bretthl,
The method I used was to manually traverse the carriage the required distance multiple times applying additional pressure with each pass until you are completed.  My preference for this type of knurler is to reduce the force needed using the more traditional tooling.  Basically, minimize the load on the spindle bearings.

beino,
Thank You for the positive comment.

Shelly


----------

